# Solved: Salford FTN77



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

I have downloaded this software to compile some fortran77 code. My editor keeps giving me the error "FTN77 must be on the PATH." I cannot figure out for the life of me how to do that. 

In Windows XP, I navigated to my environment variables and entered the path of ftn77.exe (C:\win32app\salford\ftn.exe). That didn't work. I also tried it without the .exe. I wasn't sure what the actual compiler name was, so I tried the path of every other executable in the program file. Still no go, neither with my IDE or from the command line.

Does anyone know how to use this program? The documentation is no help at all. It says that tmpdir and ftn77something-or-other need to be added to the environment variables, but neither exists in the program folder. It also indicates that some bat file should be created during installation, and that isn't there either.


----------



## tempusfugitive (Jun 29, 2007)

whoops, problem solved. It doesn't run on XP.


----------

